# When is a young paradise fish mature?



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

How big do paradise fish have to be in order for them to be fully mature? Are there any external signs the point to maturity.

How often do paradise fish breed? When is their season?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm a little confused here. You said in your other thread you've bread over 100 but yet you don't know how often or when their season is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

About breeding them, a quick google search gave me a ton of info:

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/parad.htm#bred

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Wilkinson_Labyrinth2.html

http://www.jadebettas.com/paradisefish.html

Sorry I can't answer your questions, but those sites should help you.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

pokefan said:


> I'm a little confused here. You said in your other thread you've bread over 100 but yet you don't know how often or when their season is?



Very true. I don't know exactly how to tell if my babies are ready to breed.


----------

